# Passbook



## fiadone (20 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

L'idée est séduisante, mais à ce jour, elle se résume à une icône de plus sur l'écran qui ne sert à rien.

Nos entreprises vont-elles la proposer comme solution ou va -t-elle rejoindre "Kiosque " aux oubliettes ?

Quant à "Plans" oui pour le GPS, non pour la disparition de "Street view"


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Septembre 2012)

Je pense que la stratégie d'Apple est de faire réagir ses clients afin que leur impatience serve de "faire valoir" à l'attention des grands réseaux de distribution en tous genres afin qu'ils voient dans cette appli (actuellement vide) un outil indispensable à la diffusion et gestion de leurs cartes et coupons de fidélité.
Il y a fort à parier que cette appli qui regroupe bien plus de possibilités que les "FidMe", "Fidal" et autres ne va pas rester vide bien longtemps...Sauf peut être si Apple à les dents trop longues coté "royalties"...

Pour ce qui concerne "Plans" cette précipitation à la proposer si tôt et donc incomplète et faillible n'est pas à la hauteur de l'ancienne Appli et laisse un goût amer au client qui se voit traité comme un simple objet dans le Marketing d'Apple  Le GPS et surtout le guidage vocal ne m'a pas du tout emballé: "Dans 600 mètres prendre la rue "XXXX" " ou "au rond point prendre l'avenue "YYY"  " ne me semblent pas des indications pertinentes ... Je m'attendais à bien mieux !!


----------



## Gwen (21 Septembre 2012)

Plan me convient, je trouve cette nouvelle version assez intéressante et bien plus clair que l'application Google. J'attends la suite.

Par contre, PassBook, je ne comprends même pas comment ça marche. Impossible de cliquer sur quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Numa24 (22 Septembre 2012)

Passbook marche avec la carte de réduction auchan, il suffit de la rentrer dans l'app myauchan et il vous propose de la mettre dans passbook. 
Je suis sur qu'il y en a d'autre comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2012)

elle tiendra compagnie à Bourse ,Kiosque  à 3 elles pourront jouer au tarot sur Game Center


----------



## virgilerl (23 Septembre 2012)

Ce cher Kiosque ne peut toujours pas être supprimé et déplacé -simplement - dans un dossier .


----------

